# Temp sensor



## Head (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi, I'm new in this forum, I'm italian.
This week I've seen my 9800Pro changed in guarantee with an X800Se AGP, this card has a great overclock potential... Manually I take it to 520MHz without any artifacts in all games and test.
Now I have downloaded Ati Tool 0.0.23 but I can't see the temperature of my card!  
Anyone can help me?


----------



## Head (Nov 14, 2004)

Why nobody can help me??? Is there or not a temperature sensor???


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't think X800 SE has a temp probe.. only the XT editions have a temp probe..

and hey.. you copied my sig style..


----------



## Head (Nov 14, 2004)

HEheheeheh it's a little differemt...


----------



## bim27142 (Nov 18, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> I don't think X800 SE has a temp probe.. only the XT editions have a temp probe..
> 
> yeah, i think not all video cards contain temp sensors... my 9550XT by gecube has none and can't see any temp monitoring from atitool...
> 
> if you really want, you can find yourself a thermocouple device and stick the probe on the gpu(ram or vpu)...that should do...i'm trying to find one too...


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 18, 2004)

9550XT and the normal 9550 have no difference other thann the different clock speeds of the GPU core and RAMs.. both don't support internal temp monitoring (read: no temp probe) since 9550XTs are based on the 9550 with a higher clock speed..


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 18, 2004)

ati.bob said:
			
		

> I don't think X800 SE has a temp probe.. only the XT editions have a temp probe..
> 
> and hey.. you copied my sig style..


Well actually mine was jsut like bobs, minus the rainbow coloring scheme. He copied me and so i slid my categories above the info


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2004)

all x800se's i've come across support thermal monitoring .. next atitool beta posted here will be able to read the temperature data .. if the chip is there that is


----------



## ati.bob (Nov 23, 2004)

Oops.. my bad..


----------

